# Past Sunday Pigeon on the Roost Alambre hexnut kill



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

your getting it done old school,like it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh ... another nice hunting tail (yep ... that should have read "tale", but I like the pun). I love the fact that you are using such simple equipment.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico,

¡Eres letal carnal! Muy buen tiro, ahi es donde me gusta darles pues caen sin siquiera aletear y no dañas la carne. Estos son los buenos tiros de los que uno aprende, no solo de donde pegarle al objetivo, sino el mantenerse en calma y saber escoger el momento apropiado para hacer el disparo.

Sigue como hasta ahora, demostrandonos como un verdadero cazador puede hacer su numero sin necesidad de lujos. Saludos mi carnal







!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nico said:


> The hexnut impacted the throat and still had enough force to punch through the canopy behind the pigeon. The Pigeon was taken with my wire coathanger slingshot ( Alambre resortera) banded with high quality red #32s in a simple 333 chain.
> 
> Nico


Nice Nico, I can never get bored with that kill. Its awesome, hex-nuts are deadly. Btw did the hex-nut punch clean through the pigeon's neck or did it tear, before punching through the canopy behind?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

josephlys said:


> The hexnut impacted the throat and still had enough force to punch through the canopy behind the pigeon. The Pigeon was taken with my wire coathanger slingshot ( Alambre resortera) banded with high quality red #32s in a simple 333 chain.
> 
> Nico


Nice Nico, I can never get bored with that kill. Its awesome, hex-nuts are deadly. Btw did the hex-nut punch clean through the pigeon's neck or did it tear, before punching through the canopy behind?
[/quote]

Hey Joseph,

The hexnut knocked the neck backwards shattering the vertebrate on its way through the canopy.

For the boys who like numbers? That was a (277 grain) 18 gram hexnut traveling at 155 fps which translates to 14 foot pounds.


----------

